# harrison/Belmont



## joshmac (Apr 7, 2015)

Any luck.?? I went out today had no luck was wondering if anyone else had some luck or is it still to cold out.? Or when would be the best time here.?


----------



## thunter (Mar 12, 2013)

test


----------



## garyb (Apr 19, 2013)

I just went out for a walk with the beagles this afternoon, woods still look pretty barren, not much sign of growth of any sort, May Apples barely breaking the ground, appears to be a late season, but all I ever hunt is the greys and yellows, have not had much luck with the blacks, although things can change quickly, more warm temperatures and rain.


----------

